# textile glue relabel



## scpy27 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am thinking of printing out brand labels on a thin fabric then possibly glueing to shirt to re label possibly using heatpress. Does anybody know anything about textile glue?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally you want to stay away from glued on labels. The glue becomes hard and brittle and will irritate the neck.

If you're printing, why not print directly on the garment?


----------



## scpy27 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Joe. Unfortunately I haven't got a screenprint set up. I cut vinyl and heatpress. To do a lot of relabelling that way would be a lot of weeding.

The reason why I thought of attaching fabric to the shirt as a label is that a friend of mine prints large format fashion prints. I was thinking of buying a reel of fabric with my branding on it chopping it up and attaching it to the shirts. Glue came to mind cos I can't sew!


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you thought about dye sublimation for your labels? You have a heat press and can just make your labels with your printer. I hear it's cool to put labels on the outside. We print tags our shirts on the lower edge, right back.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

scpy27 said:


> Thanks Joe. Unfortunately I haven't got a screenprint set up. I cut vinyl and heatpress. To do a lot of relabelling that way would be a lot of weeding.
> 
> The reason why I thought of attaching fabric to the shirt as a label is that a friend of mine prints large format fashion prints. I was thinking of buying a reel of fabric with my branding on it chopping it up and attaching it to the shirts. Glue came to mind cos I can't sew!


Get some plastisol transfers made up so you can heatpress them on.

Don't forget to put all the required info on if you are removing labels


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

scpy27 said:


> The reason why I thought of attaching fabric to the shirt as a label is that a friend of mine prints large format fashion prints. I was thinking of buying a reel of fabric with my branding on it chopping it up and attaching it to the shirts. Glue came to mind cos I can't sew!


Instead of glue, I would research what iron-on woven label & patches use. We've used iron on woven labels before and it does not become hard or brittle.


----------

